# books/bench



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Same thing.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

No work?


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Out of work list, yes, no work.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

JayH said:


> Out of work list, yes, no work.


I meant no work for the OP. I understand the concept of being on the books and not working. :whistling2:


----------

